# Problems With RADEON HD 6490 M Drivers



## knibis (May 18, 2012)

I have a HP laptop on which there are 2 GPU`s one Intel 3000 and a Radeon HD 6490 M. 

At first I had a problem setting my Radeon GPU as main GPU. Because Radeon is more powerful I want it as primary but when i deactivate the Intel the screen gets all low-res and i cant change it up. On the other side, when i only disable the Radeon, the screen is still perfect. I have checked in game settings on differnt games and the GPU used is the Intel 3000
I wanted and still want to have Radeon as primary cuz of gaming. I still cant set the Radeon as primary.

Installing new drivers from the AMD website doesnt work eighter. All i get is a catalyst with almost no options. And when I start my laptop I always get as message reading: _the catalyst driver is not supported by the driver version of your enabled graphics adapter. please update your AMD graphics driver. or enable your AMD adapter using the Display Manager_ W.T.F it is enabled in Display Maneger. 

*Desperate cry* Help!


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

I think a lot has to do with whether you have the Dynamic or Fixed Mode graphics and the power setting options.

This article explains it better HP Notebook PCs - Switchable Graphics on Notebooks Configured with Intel and ATI GPUs - c03048374 - HP Business Support Center


----------



## Rits (Dec 29, 2011)

Have you installed catalyst control driver for 32 bit or 64 bit version?


----------



## Rits (Dec 29, 2011)

Download and install *AMD Mobility Radeon™ Driver Verification Tool* using below link:

http://www2.ati.com/drivers/mobile/catalyst_mobility_64-bit_util.exe


The AMD Mobility Radeon Driver Verification tool helps you determine your notebook’s compatibility with generic AMD Catalyst Mobility drivers. It helps to prevent incorrect installation on incompatible notebooks which may lead to disabled features or functionality.


----------



## knibis (May 18, 2012)

Yeah I already have the Catalyst (with no fuucking options) but when i try to install the mobility i get error and it says something like: cannot get AMD Catalyst Mobility, no support for your graphics adapter. 

I have also tried to download a Automatic driver downloader (amddriverdownloader.exe) but from that i get error messages too


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

I got that same error message from both links and I use 7x64bit but I'm puzzled as to why the AMD auto detect wouldn't download or is this different to the .exe (?).

See what the HP Health check comes up with HP System Check for Notebook PCs


----------



## Rits (Dec 29, 2011)

Will suggest you to uninstall current ATI software and drivers from Programs & Features in the Control Panel and then reinstall it.


----------



## Rits (Dec 29, 2011)

check this link : ATI Radeon and Mobility Modder - ATI Version, Install the Latest Drivers on your ATI laptop


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

Rits said:


> Will suggest you to uninstall current ATI software and drivers from Programs & Features in the Control Panel and then reinstall it.


knibis may not have any drivers showing in Progs & Features.

The GPU on this laptop is a Radeon HD3200 and the only thing listed in my Progs & Features is the AMD Catalyst Install Manager.

He would have to do the uninstall via Device Manager.


----------



## Rits (Dec 29, 2011)

Tomken15 said:


> knibis may not have any drivers showing in Progs & Features.
> 
> The GPU on this laptop is a Radeon HD3200 and the only thing listed in my Progs & Features is the AMD Catalyst Install Manager.
> 
> He would have to do the uninstall via Device Manager.


 

Are you using a 32 bit OS or 64 Bit OS?


----------



## knibis (May 18, 2012)

Rits said:


> Will suggest you to uninstall current ATI software and drivers from Programs & Features in the Control Panel and then reinstall it.


 Tried that a milion times, Even done it in safe mode to no help at all


----------



## knibis (May 18, 2012)

Rits said:


> check this link : ATI Radeon and Mobility Modder - ATI Version, Install the Latest Drivers on your ATI laptop


On the DH Mobility modder when i start using it, it says i need to set diver location. to the right there are 3 buttons: Browse, Modify and Close


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

Rits said:


> Are you using a 32 bit OS or 64 Bit OS?


7x64bit as stated in Post #6

@knibis

Did you try the HP diagnostics from the link in my Post #6 ?


----------



## knibis (May 18, 2012)

Tomken15 said:


> 7x64bit as stated in Post #6
> 
> @knibis
> 
> Did you try the HP diagnostics from the link in my Post #6 ?


Yeah i cicked that link but i didnt find any download

But I need some help with that DH mobility modder


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

From the link you click on the black *Check my system* and it starts to run through the checks.

I got a pop up for an add-on but I ignored that and the check continued to run. Don't know what the outcome would have been as this is a Toshiba laptop.

Not sure if the DH Mobility modder supports your card as it isn't listed, unless it has now been updated to be generic.


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

For the modder, Browse is normally used for you to go to wherever something was downloaded to prior to extracting files from a .zip etc such as you would when updating router firmware.

The Modify option may auto update an existing driver and would go to work on the one already installed.

I haven't run the tool as I don't have any problems and would rather not risk screwing mine up, although it does say that if you select the wrong update, that it won't install.


----------



## knibis (May 18, 2012)

Tomken15 said:


> For the modder, Browse is normally used for you to go to wherever something was downloaded to prior to extracting files from a .zip


But thats the point, what should I look for, there arnt any drivers like Nvida has. Should i look for the Catalyst driver for my laptop i downloaded from the AMD website on 2MB. I dont know... Is there someone who has downloded the DH modder and tell me what u did!? thx for all the help


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

The problem may because you have two different graphic cards which is confusing the modder.

You would only select Browse if you had already downloaded and *Saved* a driver to your pc.

The Modify option would be to update but it probably doesn't know which one to do.

This is probably the same reason for the error message from AMD because it will be able to detect the Intel card as well.

I think the best option would be to use the HP support site and use the auto detect tools on there.

Hopefully they will sort the problem for you and save you from anymore :banghead::banghead::banghead:

I've included links for both the UK and USA as I don't know your location.

HP Support & Drivers | United Kingdom

HP Support & Drivers | United States


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

Found this bit on the HP forum as the instruction link may be helpful Official HP statement on Switchable Graphics and Open GL Fun... - HP Support Forum


----------



## knibis (May 18, 2012)

Sorry guys cant seem to find any solution as of now


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

knibis said:


> Sorry guys cant seem to find any solution as of now


If you've run the HP System check and that hasn't found anything, then use the Contact Us link at HP Support and see what they come up with.


----------



## knibis (May 18, 2012)

Tomken15 said:


> If you've run the HP System check and that hasn't found anything, then use the Contact Us link at HP Support and see what they come up with.


All i have as support is Chat Now | Chat With Live Technical Expert for Online PC Support the support on the HP site sucks


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

knibis said:


> All i have as support is Chat Now | Chat With Live Technical Expert for Online PC Support the support on the HP site sucks


You're right ! Home users don't even get the option to e-mail them.

I'm glad I bought Toshiba, at least with them I can call on the KnowHow techs on a freephone number.

May have found a workaround for you to update AMD and avoid the incompatible message.

Came across an OP on another site who said he downloaded the AMD drivers without Intel then switched Intel back on afterwards.

I don't quite know what he meant by that as I don't know if/how you do that with switchable graphics, so it looks like I may have been on the right track earlier when suggesting it didn't know which to pick up.

With this, if you can't switch off Intel then uninstalling it, download AMD's bits then rebooting so Intel auto reinstalls may be the fix.

You may have to do the reverse for Intel updates, but whether you'd get the updated AMD back on the reinstall......?

But this still doesn't answer your original problem of trying to make Radeon the primary.


----------



## knibis (May 18, 2012)

Tomken15 said:


> You're right ! Home users don't even get the option to e-mail them.
> 
> I'm glad I bought Toshiba, at least with them I can call on the KnowHow techs on a freephone number.
> 
> ...


So i should deactivate the intel 3000 GPU cuasing the Graphic to switch to standard VGA (maximum of 1280x720 (the maximum is 1366x768 for intel and working AMD RADEON)) and then uninstall it and reboot and then install... what AMD drivers!?. The Mobility Catalyst on 2 MB or something else.

enlighten me


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

In your first post you said you had deactivated Intel, if you repeat that process then using Rits' link for the modder, select the Modify option or use the AMD auto detect Downloads

Repeat the process to deactivate the Radeon then run this Intel auto detect Intel® Driver Update Utility

I'm pretty much working in the dark on this one as I've no experience of switchable GPUs or the modder, but this may only fix the problem with updating drivers and not your original query about making the Radeon the primary GPU.

In a previous explanatory link I gave, the Radeon should give the better resolution and if your version is Dynamic, then it will auto switch to accommodate the demand, so you will get the lower resolution of the Intel when you aren't stretching the GPU.

I don't know what Novabench will make of switchable GPUs but if there are any problems, then the test(s) will fail and it will produce an error message.

It's prime function is to rate your pc with a graphics test that will stretch your GPU. NovaBench - Free Computer Benchmark Software

And that's pretty much all I have on this :frown:


----------



## knibis (May 18, 2012)

I hate it how I get the error message reading something like: Graphics adapter not compatible when i download/install from the auto-downloader (think i mentioned this before). And in the DH modder I cant find any drivers, only folders. I modifided the C:/AMD folder but it seems it did nothing.

As of now this ******* problem still stands but thanks anyway.


----------



## knibis (May 18, 2012)

I dont know if i have mentioned this before but in Device-Maneger the RADEON has a yellow triangel on it. And whenever I try whit uninstlling the drivers for the RADEON in Device-Maneger, deactivate the Intel 3000 and Reboot the PC, When I do this and go into (think i`ve mentioned this before) Device-Maneger it no longer says AMD Radeon HD 6490 M, it becomes Standard VGA. Its like an ever looping cykel. I will have to play games and do other stuff on the Intel 3000


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

When you uninstall a graphics card, it will revert to the onboard VGA.

When you uninstalled the Radeon, it may have left something corrupt behind which is still srewing up the updates.

If you reinstall it while leaving the Intel out of it, use something like Revo uninstaller (30 day free trial on Pro) Download Revo Uninstaller Freeware - Free and Full Download - Uninstall software, remove programs, solve uninstall problems while in Safe Mode with Networking, reboot then again in Safe mode etc, reinstall the Radeon.

After it's rebooted for it to take effect, check Device Manager again for the yellow alerts.

You could try the same with the Intel if you're having any driver problems with that.

Don't know if it may be worth running the online ESET scan ESET :: Get a FREE Online Virus Scan either before and/or after the Radeon reinstall (takes a while but tick all the boxes before the scan and you'll need to switch off your av), but something's got to screwing things up somewhere.


----------



## knibis (May 18, 2012)

thanks for that uninstalling program.


----------



## knibis (May 18, 2012)

uhm I just used the program and I uninstalled the Catalyst drivers, it said i have no left overs. Efter that, I uninstalled my retarded radeon driver (still with a yellow triangel on it) ...and reboot my PC. after the reboot i can still go in to the Catalyst controll center! ***!?


----------



## ElBucz (May 29, 2012)

I have the same problem and desperatelly need to fix it. I bought the notebook 3 days ago and as for now it is really, really dissapointing - a lot of cash and old games like Heroes V or Kings Bounty do not work well... I tried to instal whatever you said here, but I cannot get through the error in the Catalist Mobility. Tech support does not work either...


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

Why not just do a HDD recovery, you've tried everything else (?)

What about you, ElBucz ? and welcome to the forum.


----------



## ElBucz (May 29, 2012)

Hello, good to be here.

Well, yesterday I think I managed to fix the problem for myself. I wanted to play King's Bounty (game from 2010) and it was not working good, it was kind of laggy. The same with The Sims 3 (2009) - everything was ok, but not perfect. I have the Intel 3000 Graphics and Radeon 6400M Series (I guess it is HD 6490 M, yup, that's the one) and I could not change the devices nowhere and could not install new drivers.

Knibis try this page:

Catalyst 12.3 UP2 UnifL for Hybrid Graphics

Those are the official drivers for switchable graphic cards on Intel and ATI chipsets and they worked miracle for me - everything works sweet. I still have to give it a couple of days to test it, but with my bare eye I saw the upgrade in the fluency of playing yesterday. The drivers info changed, the date was 12-04-2011 and the system (Windows 7) said, that the drivers are up-to-date, nevertheless I was not able to find, nor install new drivers manually, because of the Catalyst bug. Now everything works just fine.

Sorry for my English, I've just woke up, it's like 5 in the morning here and I did not get much sleep because of those damn switchable graphics problems ; ]


----------



## knibis (May 18, 2012)

Tomken15 said:


> Why not just do a HDD recovery, you've tried everything else (?)
> 
> What about you, ElBucz ? and welcome to the forum.


I have tried with a Windows repair CD ant the system restore option there. but that didnt work.

I tried ElBucz`s link and used that. At first i thought it worked (in device-maneger the yellow trinagle for the HD Radeon 6490 was gone) but when i de-activated the Intel 3000 the graphics got worse (which i said many times, it shouldnt do that) and I checked the lancher for Amnesia (where it says which GPU that is in use) and like always it says intel 3000. and if I have intel 3000 de-activated it says nothing


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

It almost sounds as if the cards were fitted the wrong way round from what you describe is happening or there is a "open circuit" on the switch so it fails to recognise the Radeon when that is active.

I take it that your version is the Fixed rather than Dynamic as you can manually switch between the two.

Do you have a recovery partition where you can take it back to factory settings, which is what I meant by a HDD recovery ?

I tried the repair option with a Windows disk once and that didn't take, so I had to use the reinstall option to get back in so I could then take it back to factory settings.

If you have the option to reset it, then I would try that and if that fails and it's still under warranty, then the best option would be to take it in.


----------



## knibis (May 18, 2012)

I say **** AMD


----------



## knibis (May 18, 2012)

The Nvidia drivers i have on my desktop is much better. Never any problems


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

But do you have switchable graphics on your desktop ?

Perhaps the Radeon card is defective (?)


----------



## knibis (May 18, 2012)

Tomken15 said:


> But do you have switchable graphics on your desktop ?
> 
> Perhaps the Radeon card is defective (?)


My Desktop PC is a different story. I dont have switchable graphics there.


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

That's the point I was trying to make :smile:

Have you thought about taking it in rather than chucking it in the bin.

It could be a hardware rather than a software fault as all ideas seem to be about exhausted as far as that goes.


----------



## knibis (May 18, 2012)

Tomken15 said:


> That's the point I was trying to make :smile:
> 
> Have you thought about taking it in rather than chucking it in the bin.
> 
> It could be a hardware rather than a software fault as all ideas seem to be about exhausted as far as that goes.


all was fine from the beginning for my laptop until i was going to play Amnesia.
At this point I hadnt done anything wih any drivers and i think the Radeon was primary. But when i played amnesia everything was black. I had the latest driver but (i think) and i was trying to look for updated drivers onlinea nd i found an Intel driver which made the Intel GPU switch names from Intel mobilty HD (something like that) to Intel 3000. Now when i started Amnesia, my intel was primary and Amnesia wasnt black. I havnt been able to make the intel switch back even if i uninstall the drivers.


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

Then what about a HDD recovery to reset back to factory conditions which should reinstate Radeon as the primary ?


----------



## knibis (May 18, 2012)

Tomken15 said:


> Then what about a HDD recovery to reset back to factory conditions which should reinstate Radeon as the primary ?


that could probililly work


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

Thought you'd already gone off to do it after my last post as it can be an all day or even all week job depending on what you have to reinstall. :smile:

I get sick of the site of Windows and Norton updates when I do it on my lightly loaded laptops.


----------



## knibis (May 18, 2012)

Not to sound dumb here but about the HDD recovery: Do i do it in bios or in Windows.
In windows I find a potition on 100mb to the left of my C: in partition manger that says recovery something. (I have my language as Swedish)... what shoud i do next


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

With my Toshiba laptops and I should think the steps are pretty generic, tap F8 on bootup and select Repair my Computer > Enter

On the next screen there should be an option which says something like HDD Recovery.

This will eventually take you to the option to set the language then the computer's name.

After that, just let it run and it will do its own thing until you get the message that the recovery is complete and to reboot, but don't forget to back up your files first as it takes it back to how it was when you first switched it on, along with all the pre-installed cr*p that you may have already previously uninstalled.

Once it's finally ready for you to use again (don't know if your's came with a free 30 day trial of cr*ppy MacAfee which you want get rid of), ignore the Windows updates until you have reinstalled your AV and bring that up to date first then you can "enjoy" all the windows updates.

You may want to download the Windows Update Readiness Tool first before those, as it makes the updates easier Error 0x800B0100 when updates installed by Windows Update or Microsoft Update

Scroll down the page and click on Windows 7 in the Resolutions section then scroll further down the page and select the appropriate download.


----------



## knibis (May 18, 2012)

Ive pressed f8 and the top option is the same system repair. as i get from booting the Repair CD. Do you mind showing what u mean?


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

Just been having a look around to see if the procedure on a HP is different to a Toshiba.

Have a read through this article and click on the link lower down the page under References for, *HP: Performing a HP System Recovery (Windows 7)* which is a video tutorial but I think there is also a thread on this forum, which describes the procedure for a number of manufacturers.

EDIT.... This is the forum link http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f217/how-to-factory-restore-your-computer-637464.html


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

Forgot to include the link for the article (senior moment) but I think this one dated Nov 2011 will be more up to date Recover Windows 7 Operating System Using HP Recovery - HP Customer Care (United States - English)


----------



## knibis (May 18, 2012)

thanks for everything. Im curentlly wondering if I want to restore. But I will takes your advices if I gonna restore


----------



## Wiwa4444 (Aug 15, 2012)

Okay, I had the EXACT same problem as you are having, and I managed to fix it by entering the bios menus, and switching the graphics setting from "Dynamic" to "Fixed".

To enter the bios menus, start your PC, and for me I press F10, but I'm sure you can figure out how to enter them on your particular model.

Then, navigate your way to the graphics settings, and you should have an option to switch it from Dynamic to Fixed, I'm not sure of the exact wording used, since it has been a while since I changed the setting.

Once you have done this, reboot, and you should find that by default, the Radeon will be the default GPU, rather than the Intel.
Assuming you are also on a laptop, you will find that when you switch between battery power and mains, it will prompt you to switch between them, for power-saving and max performance respectively.

I hope this helps! I apologise for being slightly vague, but I trust you will be able to figure it out!

-Wiwa


----------



## dannyah (Sep 22, 2012)

try downloading this and run.

AMD High-Definition Graphics Driver HP Pavilion dv6-6008eo Entertainment Notebook PC - HP Customer Care (United States - English)


----------

